# [SOLVED] Screen keeps shaking.



## SnowBum

My screen justs starts shaking and wont quit and is getting worse. Before if I'd restart my computer it'd fix. Now it just keeps going even if I restart. Any ideas on how to fix this? I run adaware se, spybot search and destroy, and Avast anti virus every night.

I also defrag my computer once a week and run a windows error check about once a month. 

^ None of this seems to fix the problem. Any ideas? Sometimes is worse then others, sometimes it wont even let me restart my computer by hitting the start button> turn of computer, ect.

Or when I hit alt ctrl Del> shutdown> restart that doesnt work either, gotta hit the button on my PC.

^ When its like that its STEADY shaking. Right now it only shakes a little bit then it goes normal...shake...normal. (Right now its been around 4 minutes since the last shake). 

Thanks.


----------



## dai

increase the refresh rate


----------



## Amnesia_180

Do you have wires running behind the monitor? Static electricity also causes this.


----------



## bicycle

Amnesia_180 said:


> Do you have wires running behind the monitor? Static electricity also causes this.


Probably this dude stomping and pushing on the screen.

http://www.lebonze.co.uk/stuff/move.htm


----------



## batty_professor

If the screen not only shakes, but the colors distort, then the cause is electromagnetic in nature. Such as a printer or speaker ac power supply or transformer for instance. If none of those is close to the monitor, then it may be an internal falure of the monitor causing the problem. Such as it's internal power supply going bad or the degausser sticking on.


----------



## SnowBum

> increase the refresh rate


 Not sure how to do this, I have a IBM Monitor (the only other thing it says on it is "ThinkVision") .



> Do you have wires running behind the monitor? Static electricity also causes this.


I had a router and a lamp on a shelf above my monitor so the two wires where running behind it, the router isnt being used and the lamp hardly ever gets used either though. I removed them anyways.



> Probably this dude stomping and pushing on the screen.
> 
> http://www.lebonze.co.uk/stuff/move.htm


Hah, thats exactly what my screen does (Windows and everything) only a tad faster.



> If the screen not only shakes, but the colors distort, then the cause is electromagnetic in nature. Such as a printer or speaker ac power supply or transformer for instance. If none of those is close to the monitor, then it may be an internal falure of the monitor causing the problem. Such as it's internal power supply going bad or the degausser sticking on.


Hmm, no color distortion, and I use earphones instead of speakers and no printer is hooked up. 

Computer is probably around 6 years old now... I guess its possible my monitor might be going bad.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dai

right click on the desktop and choose properties/get into the monitor settings
tick the box to only show supported refresh rates and set it to the highest supported


----------



## SnowBum

dai said:


> right click on the desktop and choose properties/get into the monitor settings
> tick the box to only show supported refresh rates and set it to the highest supported


Ok, it was on 60H, I set it to 200H (Highest choice possible).

Thanks, I'll post back in a day or so to let ya know how it worked.


----------



## dai

have you ticked the box to show the monitor supported refresh rates only
would expect it to be around 85 not 200


----------



## SnowBum

Hah, it is 85, I moved it down.

What would have happened if I would have left it on 200?


----------



## dai

you would most likely be buying a new monitor


----------



## batty_professor

The monitor would have shut down to protect itself from the damage. You would then have had to start in safe mode to reset the value to 85.


----------



## SnowBum

Ah thnx, since I've swapped refresh rates it hasnt gotten the shakes. 

Thanks guys, guess the problem is resolved.

PS: This forum is GREAT!


----------

